# Hamilton International Tattoo



## Pvt J hodge (25 Sep 2006)

Hey, did anyone go see the Hamilton International Tattoo?    


(Edited by Moderator to clarify thread title.  And corrected spelling while I was at it.)


----------



## Pvt J hodge (25 Sep 2006)

Well if you did go to see it. What did you think of it this year? 

I'm thinking it was smaller this year then last year.        And what did you think about the Argylls beeting the R.H.L.I?


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2006)

(Cdt) Pte.J Hodge said:
			
		

> And what did you think about the Argylls *beeting *the R.H.L.I?



Is this some strange Highland game with root vegetables?

48th Regulator?


----------



## Pte Joker (26 Sep 2006)

All I have to say is GO HIGHLANDERS ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2006)

Burgoyne said:
			
		

> all i got to say is GO HIGHLANDERS ;D



That should read...

"_All I have_ to say is GO HIGHLANDERS"

See proper english really isn't that hard you just have to try


----------



## Blunt Object (26 Sep 2006)

The tatoo is just a gathering of Local bands ( A and SH of C PnD, Dundas PnD, RHLI mil band, Police bands ect...) and some iternational guests such as german bands, a few years ago there was a US Air Force honour guard that did a great silent drill routine. There is also a gun run with a C6 and the SF kit and a bunch of other stuff. I as part of the honour guard forthis years one. It's been getting smaller over the years but it is really fun.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (26 Sep 2006)

Ya it  was fun. Even if i had to be there for like 0700 h Am but i should not cry about that allot of peapole had to be there for like  0500 h


----------



## Pte Joker (26 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> That should read...
> 
> "_All I have_ to say is GO HIGHLANDERS"
> 
> See proper english really isn't that hard you just have to try




happy? ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2006)

Nope, when referring to yourself the I is always capitalised.


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Sep 2006)

See you can better yourself everyday


----------



## Pvt J hodge (27 Sep 2006)

Well any way will any of you go see it next year? I wont be there I think I'm hoping to go to military school


----------



## Thompson_JM (30 Sep 2006)

I always enjoyed being a part of it, even if ended up being a loooong weekend at times...

the highlight for me was the year my unit formed the honour guard for the Hon Lincon Alexander and at the end of it marched out with us, (in front of me actually)  I always enjoy it because it brings out the Silent Majority of CF Supporters.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (3 Oct 2006)

Yup, Hey you in the Argylls or R.H.L.I


----------



## MP 811 (3 Oct 2006)

read his profile.  He's in the Service Battalion.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (5 Oct 2006)

Well Thank you for posting one my first big post with out getting in dodo


----------



## gt102 (9 Oct 2006)

(Cdt) Pte.J Hodge said:
			
		

> And what did you think about the Argylls beeting the R.H.L.I?



Hodge, Hodge, Hodge...

1) As previously stated, It is 'beating' not 'beeting'.
2) Don't open that can of worms, it never ends pretty.
3) But since you already opened that can... Don't ask redundant questions, we all know Highlanders are better  :

Now, as Blunt stated, the games have been getting smaller and smaller; but at the same time they manage to keep the entertainment value. As such, the Hamilton International Tattoo is something that I will continue to attend for a great length of time into the future.


----------



## Pvt J hodge (11 Oct 2006)

Hello WO its nice to see some one i know replying to my post and Yes Highlanders Rule RHLI  never said they Rule  

*Salute* * Highlanders*


----------

